# [SOLVED] How to run polipo as daemon with user polipo?

## rainer

I want to use polipo as a local proxy. Everything fine so far, but when I start polipo as a daemon via

```
/etc/init.d/polipo start
```

it runs as root. So I better not add it to the startup script via 

```
rc-update add polipo default
```

But why?

This code snippet from /etc/init.d/polipo is supposed to make it run as polipo, isn't it?

```
        start-stop-daemon --start --user polipo \

                --background --pidfile /var/run/polipo.pid --make-pidfile \

                        --exec /usr/bin/polipo

```

What can I do to have polipo starting from boot time as its own user?

Thanks,

Rainer

EDIT:

I'd better done this before - actually trying...

I added polipo to the boot level default, rebooted - and the user was polipo when I started again!

I didn't imagine that invoking /etc/init.d/polipo start from a root terminal would have a different effect from startup call.

Sorry,

Rainer

----------

